# Can't access Youtube only



## shakeelw

Hi guys.

I was able to access youtube from my mac, when at home until September last year. Since then, I can no longer access youtube while at home. While I can access it from anywhere else. I'm experiencing this problem on all my windows machines as well. The only exception is one windows laptop and my nokia mobile phones. From my iPhone, I can't access youtube through safari. However, I can access youtube using the Youtube app.

While accessing the internet from anywhere else, I can easily access youtube using any of my machines (including my mac) and my iPhone's safari app. for example, I can easily access youtube while using the same macbook pro at work.

Any ideas what could be the cause?

Thanks in advance.

Shakeel.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Your ISP is blocking it, or the router or modem is.


----------



## shakeelw

Then how come one of my windows laptop, my Nokia phones and the Youtube app on my iPhone can access it. Please also note that on the same iPhone, I can't access youtube using the Safari browser.

Thanks again.

Shakeel.


----------



## sinclair_tm

The app will go directly to the IP address of youtube. Are the phones using your wifi, or the cellular network? Also, the laptop could be using different DNS information. Go into your network settings on the Mac and type in 8.8.8.8 as the DNS and see if it works.


----------



## shakeelw

Thanks so much Sinclair 

I found out that it was intact the gateway router that was blocking it. Seems like my brother was experimenting with the permission settings and thought that he had actually removed it afterwards. The permission configuration page is a bit confusing ;P

However, I'm still puzzled as to how the other devices continued to work. I've already tried the DNS tests and even tried to access youtube using the ip address from my mac, but to no avail.

The mobile phones use my wifi.

Anyways, the problem is resolved. But the mystery of how other devices were working still remains. Now, it's just my curiosity that's driving me to still investigate XD

Any ideas would be helpful.

Thanx again for the help and support 

Shakeel


----------



## sinclair_tm

Even with WiFi, because they are phones, if they can't get to a site via WiFi, they go out to the cellular network to connect. As for the other laptop, not sure, unless it found an open network and was hopping on there to get Youtube.


----------

